# Tony Faulkner



## Guest (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm sure many of you own recordings engineered by Tony Faulkner (especially Hyperion CDs/LPs). You might find this lengthy interview to be interesting--he discusses his training, career, recording philosophy, recording techniques, etc.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I had read an interview with home some time back, can’t remember where. An interesting guy


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Faulkner, recording engineer*

Saw that video a few years ago. Some of the video highlights are:

--Studer A-80 analog tape deck at 15ips, in his opinion, makes the best-sounding recordings (better than high-rez PCM or DSD)
--Faulkner 4-mike phased array microphone set up (a compact, good-sounding rig that gets out of the way of the orch.)

I have been aware of TF for about two decades, though legacy extends back to the mid-1970s. You can see about 700 of his recordings on discogs (an incomplete list; total may be over 3,500):
https://www.discogs.com/artist/171523-Tony-Faulkner

I would probably say that Faulkner is the best classical recording engineer that I've heard thus far. Among my favorites that he has engineered are the Naxos/Barber CDs from the late 1990s/early 2000s. Hearing Symph. 2 on a good system is quite a treat.

Below are some of TFs popular projects:




























https://www.grammy.com/grammys/artists/tony-faulkner


----------

